# Lumens Factory Pen Light?



## metlarules (Nov 16, 2008)

How is the output and beam of the Lumens Factory pen light? I don't expect it to throw. I just need something inexpensive for gifts to technicians to view wire colors up close.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 16, 2008)

Output is roughly equal to a 2AAA Minimag. Beam shape is a large round hotspot with very little sidespill. Which is what you would expect for a penlight that is made for examining up close details.

I like them for up close stuff, should work for what you need.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 17, 2008)

For up close electrical work it should be fine.


----------



## divine (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not sure what the runtime is, but since it's incandescent, get some rechargeable AAA's to go with them.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you want one to test?


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2008)

divine said:


> I'm not sure what the runtime is, but since it's incandescent, get some rechargeable AAA's to go with them.



I wouldn't recommend it, the brightness will be much less than normal.


----------



## metlarules (Nov 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Do you want one to test?


 Yes! I would like one to test.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool PM sent.
Can you tosss me a couple bucks for shipping, if so I'll send it today.

I know it will just lie in a drawer here at the house so it'll be happier with you.


----------



## labrat (Nov 18, 2008)

The output from the Lumens Factory pen light is comparably with this one from Peli:

http://www.dartsystems.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73_30&products_id=72

But the hotspot is not round, more oval in shape.
Whiter than the Maglite!
The Peli MityLite has a white,round hotspot, is waterproof, and can take a beating.
The Lumens Factory pen light in itself is not very reliable, the switch is very poor, and will fail any time!
But the bulb is OK, and as I had problems getting new bulbs to my MityLites, I modified the burnt-out bulbs from the MityLite to work as adapter for the Lumens factory bulbs, and they work great in the MityLite.
And is free!
They come free from Lumens Factory with purchases of other bulbs!

And yes to the previous info here, rechargeable batteries, NiMh AAA only give 1.2 Volts, and does not give very good results with incan bulbs designed for alkaline batteries!
Alkalines give 1.5 Volts, and is what these bulbs are designed for.


----------



## divine (Nov 19, 2008)

When I got my lumens factory, I tried alkalines and NiMH's and didn't notice the color shift. It is very warm with both.

I'm sure after a little runtime, the NiMH's will have a higher voltage for a lot longer than the alkalines.


----------



## Jumi (Nov 19, 2008)

Tested mine: Alkalines 1.5V Current draw was 0.5A
Nimhs 1.29V current was 0.48A
Current draw is pretty high for AAA cells so nimhs will work better 
Also measured some oldies:naughty:
Mag 2AAA with alkalines 0.29A
Pelican mitylite 2AAA with alkalines 0.37A
UK 2AAA with alkalines 0.4A
Batteries were the same in all measurements.

Btw. LF tailswitch fits and works in mag AAA

Juha


----------



## ampdude (Nov 20, 2008)

Jumi said:


> Btw. LF tailswitch fits and works in mag AAA



You've gotta be kidding me, that's funny as heck.

I just tried screwing one onto the back of a Solitaire. It screws on! I couldn't get it to work though.


----------



## nzgunnie (Nov 20, 2008)

ampdude said:


> You've gotta be kidding me, that's funny as heck.
> 
> I just tried screwing one onto the back of a Solitaire. It screws on! I couldn't get it to work though.


 
I'm sure you screwed the mag head to the 'on' position before checking that the LF switch worked...? The switches will of course be in series so they both have to be on.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 22, 2008)

Ya..


----------



## divine (Nov 23, 2008)

I wonder if we can hotwire this thing. :devil:


----------



## metlarules (Nov 23, 2008)

divine said:


> I wonder if we can hotwire this thing. :devil:


 Maybe if we can convince AW to come up with some IMR10440's we can
run a phillips 5761 for a grand total of 30 seconds!


----------



## Illum (Nov 23, 2008)

its not that AW isn't willing to sell protected 10440s, it simply cannot be done given the area to work with, unless the cell is shrunk to something like 10220s...then mebbe


----------



## divine (Nov 24, 2008)

metlarules said:


> Maybe if we can convince AW to come up with some IMR10440's we can
> run a phillips 5761 for a grand total of 30 seconds!


Haha 

IMR's would be amazing in this size. :devil:


----------



## divine (Nov 24, 2008)

I want to see the FM 36-10440 > 2D adapter. :green:


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry to :bump: this thread, but I'd like to know if the lamp can be removed.

I'm thinking of using a 3V PR SMJLED dropin


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes but it was a screw base when I had one.


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2009)

oh... oo:
hmm, is it actually screwed in or is it just mechanically floating and held in just by batteries like other penlights?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2009)

:laughing: That part I can't remember!​


----------



## Petersen (Oct 13, 2009)

Illum said:


> oh... oo:
> hmm, is it actually screwed in or is it just mechanically floating and held in just by batteries like other penlights?


 
just "rattling" inside the tube, but screwed into a small spring.


----------



## Owen (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are actually handy little lights. I've always given my freebies from orders to a couple of electricians at work. 
We get batteries free, and I assume(hope) they get some use from them.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 15, 2009)

I have two of them, and with some care, they are reliable and good lights!

The first source of contact-problems is the lamp. It is loose in the tube, ground-contact isn't always good, you can see the light vary in brightness. Shake that lamp out, bend something from the metal surrounding the lamp out and PUSH it back. As long as it just slides in again, you didn't bend out far enough.
Then, if the flickering persists, take a GOOD contact-cleaner spray (like kontakt chemie kontakt 2000 Gold) and flush the switch.

Mine sees use almost every night when I want to see something, it has never failed on me. I must have used it for at least half a year now.

It is very useful for close-up work and will give you a very good color-rendition as it is an incan 
But not a ****-yellow one, actually it is quite white! I drive it from two Varta professional 1,000mAh Ni-MH AAAs.

Just like all other LF-products, I like this one!!


Timmo.

PS: they are for sale on the LF website too. You don't have to buy their lamp assemblies for hundreds of dollars to get a few, a few dollars per penlight is all it takes to get 'em


----------



## ampdude (Oct 15, 2009)

Ya'll know, I realized these make great bore-lights too.


----------

